# Vintage Merckx vs New Custom Steel - Opinions?



## ksanbon (Jul 19, 2008)

It's come to my attention that there are members of this forum that own both. I would love to hear how they compare so please share your impressions.

Thank you!


----------



## zmudshark (Jan 28, 2007)

Talk to barry1021. He rode his old Merckx today and also owns custom.

I don't think he's selling the Merckx, or the custom, for that matter.


----------



## barry1021 (Nov 27, 2005)

As I have said before, my De Rosa primato and Merckx SLX and MXL are wonderful bikes. But they are 1990's technology and not built for me. My custom Strong is a superior ride, not just for the perfect fit, but the modern tubing eats up the road better and there is no wasted energy when I pedal. If I could only have one bike it would be my custom Strong. It changed everything. I did a great test when I built it; one day I rode the 7-11 with its DA 8 spd, the next day, the Strong with its DA 8 spd. Same roads same wheels same components.
Then I sold my Moots, my Kirk-built Serotta, another Primato, my EBAY Strong is next to go (great bike but a little small). I am in queue for a kirk and I can see replacing the Strong that I am selling with one that fits me better and is also S&S. I realized that I am not a collector, but a rider, and if I can have fewer bikes with superior characteristics that is the way to go. Read Len J's review of his Sachs, it says it all.
b21
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=182195


----------

